# Extreme bass fishing



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I hit up my local above ground and found about 5" of snow howling winds and some hungry bass. Caught 4 in the two hours I could handle the conditions.




























I know it was probably a little crazy to fish today but my addiction needs to be fed


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, this weather is crazy isn't it? At least you were rewarded for your efforts! Great job! Congrats!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is crazy, the snow kept blowing inside my face mask and freezing my eye lashes shut. I couldn't get a bite today with my weight pegged. I started fishing it unpegged where the sinker could knock off my hook and that got me some bites. I usually carry some beads and stuff but I forgot them today. Oh well I really wanted to fish longer but with frost bite setting in I called it a morning. I will be at it again in the morning most likely.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went back again this morning and it may have been colder than yesterday if possible.A pretty stout south wind, 24 degrees and my eyelashes were freezing shut let alone my rod eyes. I did manage to pull 4 out nothing real big today one around 2lbs the rest around a pound and a quarter. The rage craw and rage bug were my producers this weekend.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Nice!!! I've been doing well with spinnerbaits lately in the cold. Really makes you appreciate the warmth.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn man. Nice job, i went out yesterday but couldnt get any. It was freakin cold


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have found the action on rage craw and rage bug work well in cold water. The speed craw was working in the little bit warmer water. The rage craws are more expensive so once the speed craw was working I stuck with it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

When fishing above grounds from shore be prepared to lose a lot of tackle. The only way to catch the fish is get in the snaggy areas. I'm ok with it and I know before I get there that is what it takes to catch fish consistently on above grounds.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Never seen a snow covered bass! Good job (again). You're having a heckuva year so far.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks and hopefully it's the last snow covered bass till next ice season. In years past I always targeted steelhead this time of year, but this year I felt like targeting largemouth more. I think I have found a reliable pattern that has held true on every different above ground I have fished so far. There are always exceptions and I have had a couple trips with only one fish or a skunk. I may actually go out shortly in the rain and try an above ground I haven't fished yet this season. I have a little homework I want to finish first then it's off on another adventure.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I threw up a brick tonite only caught 1 missed 3


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Typical weather for us. I've seen snowfall on April 10th, followed by 78 degrees the next day. It will straighten out, however. Water temps were 64 last week, then came the cold fronts. Knocked it back to 57.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got out of work a little early today and needed a little redemption. I kind of got it went back to same reservoir and went 3-4 nothing big but not bad for an hour and a half of work.





















.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Killer Layne! You need to come down here sometime and let's hit my home water..Lotsa big girls in there....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

After I graduate, I will have some time to do some serious fishing. I just may take you up on that offer. I have a couple lakes around here that do have some real big bass and I may hit one of them on next Monday.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son went with a buddy of his Sunday. His friend fishes the Central NC Bass Trail, and he took Matt to Badin lake for a day of fishing which was "practice" for him, as he has an event scheduled this Saturday.
Joey loves the Rage series too, and does well on them. But Sunday Matt made him put them away for the uv speedcraw. Matt was outfishing him better than two to one with the speedcraw, on green pumpkin magic color.
Both Texas and Carolina rigged. Joey got the hint, both of them picked up several more fish for a nice total. Matt had 15, Joey had 14. Biggest 5.9..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That sounds pretty fun. I like both types of craws and I use both. I think the rage craw works a little better in the cold water. The water temps up here dropped into the low- mid 40's this week and the rage craw has a little more action when barely moving it. I fished for a couple hours the other day in the snow and only had one bite on the speedcraw. I turned around and fished the same area with the rage and had 6 bites. I know the fish are holding in a couple transition areas and I had to really work the area to get bites. I think some of it may have been the angles at which I was presenting or maybe the wind direction could have played a role. I do know that each craw has caught me a lot of fish this year and I have only seen one other person fishing. When I talked to that person, he said it was too cold to catch bass in above grounds right now. Well little did he know I had already caught 8 that day from that same reservoir. I think it's hard for people to imagine catching bass in cold water. I love it but do look forward to some warmer temps this weekend.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Our water temps are are low 60s now. Looking for highs near 82 this weekend!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang it has not been very warm here the last three weeks. It is supposed to be around 70 this weekend.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

That's good. With the sun's angle this time of year your water temps will rise quickly.


----------

